# Popper vests aged 3-4 UK - where?



## _Vicky_

Hi all

I wonder if you can help me- my friends little boy is still in nappies and fed through a tummy tube (don't know the term is it G tube?)

Anyway he is 4 1/2 and she needs to find some all in one popper vests in bigger sizes as standard shops stop at 2-3 - has anyone any idea where she can get them from? Aged 3-4 

TIA

Vicky xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I hope I can help, but I'm not sure they come any bigger in shops as quite a few parents at my school had the same issue. Is she worried that her son will play with the PEG tube if he wears a normal vest? 
A boy I know wears a 'houdini suit' to prevent him from removing his incontinence pad at night. A bit of Googling and I have found this site: www.dlf-data.org.uk/product.php?product_id=0043575&groupid=2595 which sells both the houdini suit and large sized popper vests. Sadly they're not cheap, £11 each! The disgraceful fact of the matter is that if you put an SEN label on a product you can expect it to at least triple in price.


----------



## _Vicky_

Thank you - I really appreciate it I will pass the information on xxx


----------



## hellbaby

Mothercare go up to Age 3. Also I bought some vest extenders from Amazon, they add about 5 inches :thumbup:


----------



## _Vicky_

^^ ooh extenders thanks x


----------

